# Buying a Car - Car Insurance



## travellers_autobarn (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey all

Just a bit of information for backpackers buying a car in Australia and who want insurance. Many many travellers come and buy cars here and many open accounts with Commonwealth bank who try and sell Fully Comprehensive Car Insurance for travellers. This is a rip off as the highest level of Insurance that non Australian residents can get is Third Party Property Insurance. They will happily take your money but when it comes to making a claim the insurance is invalid as you are a non-resident.

Just a word of warning really to anyone thinking of buying a car and needing insurance. I have email proof from Commonwealth bank that the insurance is for residents only. There is one company who I am aware of which provide the Third Party Property Insurance tailored especially for young travellers and backpackers and they are Don Hutton. Travellers Autobarn use these to arrange insurance for travellers - it is worth contacting Travellers Autobarn for help and advice as it may save you some money!

Thanks
Adam


----------

